# Generational gap/internet



## Ren2878

Would you say there is a pretty big generational gap between people born when the internet started becoming well known in the mid, especially late 90's vs. those born in the 80's who not only remember the start of it becoming a thing, but also life before the internet?


----------



## oreocheesecake

18-24 and 25-34 age groups are by far the largest on the internet and virtually all social media sites. Not much difference really.

13-17 age group are not as well represented on the internet by comparison.

Facebook users by age









Twitter uses by age









Instagram









Seems like those born in the 80s, up to the mid 90s use the internet for similar purposes, and in similar numbers.


----------



## waleed121

13-17 age group are not as well represented on the internet by comparison.


___________________
alii


----------



## Ren2878

I think people born in the late 80's are the last to truly remember life before the internet.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

People my age and older have a name for younger generations who grew up with the internet and other forms of technology.
It is:

tech support!!! (thank you for saving us, yet again!!!)


----------



## Thalassa

oreocheesecake said:


> 18-24 and 25-34 age groups are by far the largest on the internet and virtually all social media sites. Not much difference really.
> 
> 13-17 age group are not as well represented on the internet by comparison.
> 
> Facebook users by age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter uses by age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like those born in the 80s, up to the mid 90s use the internet for similar purposes, and in similar numbers.


Thank you for being a voice of reason, and for one so young! *pinches cheeks*

Seriously though, THANK YOU. I have noticed a trend of some of the people who were born in the 90s to think they're more internet savvy, but ime, the people largely polluting the internet are approximately 20-40, and have been for quite some time. When someone used the internet is very relative too, I know someone 84 born who has been online since he was 12, and there are people who are younger than him who didn't have the internet until slightly later in life (at least not at home, in any recreational or personal capacity) because their parents, likely Boomers or X, didn't get into it. The 84 born guy claims his mother as INTP.

I mean I noticed in another thread, I also switched to DVD earlier than younger people did, by a good five years in some cases.

This is not what being Millenials means anyway, it means being pubescent and young adult around 2000, and taking digital technology for granted, like no concept of a world without it.


----------



## ZeldaFan20

I do agree that there is sort of a generation gap but I feel it should be more early-mid 80's babies. People born in the late 80's(especially late 88 and 89 babies) were only kids when the internet became mainstream circa 1995(87ers were 9, 88ers were 8, 89ers 7).

So while you remember the pre Internet world it wasn't for that long, and you would've still spent a good chunk of your childhood in the Internet era. 

Whereas someone born very early in 87, and those born in 1984-1986 and before had almost all of their childhoods before the popularization of the internet and they would of spent their Tweens, and young teens with the beginning of the internet.

This is just my opinion though


----------



## cupjeer

This is sure and very obvious fact that internet is a factor for the gap in the thoughts of we people from our previous generation, we can see this a kind of evolution, but only internet is not necessary for such a huge change it is environment and human tendency to absorb and use comforts.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

Thalassa said:


> I have noticed a trend of some of the people who were born in the 90s to think they're more internet savvy.


Yes. Thats a true case. People born in 90s are more using internet. People born in 90s are now ages btw 16-25. These age group are still largest in online than other groups(i would extent it from 14-27). With in 2 or 3 years people born in 2000s reaches this position.


----------



## Thalassa

Wtpmjgda said:


> Yes. Thats a true case. People born in 90s are more using internet. People born in 90s are now ages btw 16-25. These age group are still largest in online than other groups(i would extent it from 14-27). With in 2 or 3 years people born in 2000s reaches this position.


No they arent they're just the largest users of Instagram. Facebook and Twitter had older Gen Y of about equal or higher proportion. Back when LJ was popular, even a lot of 70s born people posted there, I recall being one of the younger one of my "friends" ten years ago.


----------



## tanstaafl28

I guess I'm a freak. Almost 45 and I probably know more about the Internet and the Web than people half my age. I remember when the Web was all text, no colors, no graphics, no mouse. You had to use the arrow keys to navigate, and links were highlighted. Arrow to the link and hit enter to drill down.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

Thalassa said:


> No they arent they're just the largest users of Instagram.


you have no idea what you saying. Instagram is not much popular than fb and twitter in some countries. Im speaking of the internet usage globally. More than 80% of online game users are from age group 12 - 27. And also they use internet for learning, blogging,skype, streaming movies,chatting etc. So they are the largest in online.


----------



## Thalassa

Wtpmjgda said:


> you have no idea what you saying. Instagram is not much popular than fb and twitter in some countries. Im speaking of the internet usage globally. More than 80% of online game users are from age group 12 - 27. And also they use internet for learning, blogging,skype, streaming movies,chatting etc. So they are the largest in online.


What are your sources, because I am actually referencing real statistics, yours sound made up based on your personal experience.


----------



## Thalassa

tanstaafl28 said:


> I guess I'm a freak. Almost 45 and I probably know more about the Internet and the Web than people half my age. I remember when the Web was all text, no colors, no graphics, no mouse. You had to use the arrow keys to navigate, and links were highlighted. Arrow to the link and hit enter to drill down.



You're not a freak, you're just tech savvy. According to these numbers, people between 15-35 world wide are near equal, with older Gen Y actually being slightly higher, not lower (lol) and younger Gen X only being moderately behind Gen Y. People over 45 are the least represented.

• Age distribution of internet users worldwide 2014 | Statistic


----------



## NewYorkEagle

I think a lot of teens aged 13-17 would most likely go on Instagram, Twitter, Facebook and other social media websites. Do these people give a crap about how they're tons of teens on the Internet, even though they're still in upper middle school/high school?


----------

